# Late season lost



## lecub (Mar 14, 2003)

My 10 yr. old springer tore her ACL busting cattails, the vet suggested a T.P.L.O to correct the problem. has anybody had any experience with this?
Lee


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

It's a spendy procedure and will take quite a bit of your time to rehab the dog as well. I believe Dblkluk on here just had that done with his Chocolate Lab that is about 10 or so.


----------



## Trail (Dec 5, 2008)

My setter tore here ACL this fall and she ended up have the extrascapular stabilization done...in essence, a piece of nylon monofiliment is used to hold the knee together. From what I can gather, that's the most common and least expensive technique. The TPLO technique was offered, but it's triple to cost (3500 to $4000 or so).

My expectations for my setter going forward are that we WILL hunt next season, but I'll have to limit her sessions and watch her...she'll never be able to hammer the way she once did.

My vet recommended against the TPLO unless I had a young dog which was a very serious trialer or show dog. There's some good info on the web regarding various techniques. Here's one for a start:

http://www.pets.ca/encyclopedia/ccl_dogs.htm

Hope this helps

Trail


----------



## lecub (Mar 14, 2003)

T.P.L.O update 
Surgery done in Fargo, 5 months after surgery Gypsy 100% it was tough for the first 3 months, in the crate all the time, adjusting food so she would not put on weight,carried outside, on 1'lead, no walking on slick floors or ice, no jumping.total cost including follow ups and x rays was about $2200 but it was worth it.
Lee


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

That's great to hear. Did they give you a rehab regiment to get the dog back into shape being all the muscles have been lethargic for the past 3 months? I've heard lots and lots of swimming is the best way to start to rehab because of the very low impact. Standing at the waters edge so there isn't running into the water involved and keeping away from running water to keep the impact down as well.


----------



## lecub (Mar 14, 2003)

Not any swimming too cold, just slow walks around the house on carpet, than outside on grass, always on close lead, no stairs, I am glad she is only 30 lbs. do not know how it would have gone with a larger dog.


----------

